# Atl. Tucuman vs San Martin T.



## Writer (Dec 1, 2018)

Atl. Tucuman vs San Martin T.

ARGENTINA: Superliga

Hosts are in some ways an unexpected solid team in the new season. Last season, they were one average team (15th position). They last season had only 3 points more than their opponent. However, in the new season, they showed a lot of things. So, they are currently on 2nd place with just two points less than Racing Club. They have 8-4-1 with a goal difference of 25:12 after 13 rounds in a new season. No doubt, they are a big favorite in this game. On the other hand, they have 4-2 at home with a goal difference of 13: 6 so far. In any case, they will try to make a new win and continue their winning streak. They have 3 consecutive victories. True, they have a problem with injuries. Andres Lamas is out of the team in the last five games. On the other hand, striker Gervasio Nunez is doubtful. However, he also missed the last few matches. In any case, their key players are Rodriguez (7 goals), Aliendro (4 goals) and Matos (3 goals). True, they were in a match with Diaz and Toledo in the attack. But they were replaced. Nevertheless, they have scored three points against Belgrano (1: 3) away in the last match. Otherwise, they have 2 wins and 1 draw in the last 3 h2h matches. At home, they recorded 2 wins. However, these data are not the right image for the host because they are 5 years ago and more.
On the other hand, visitors are very average team. They earned 2 points in the last three games. Otherwise, they are at the bottom of the table with 3-2-7 and with a goal difference of 12:18 so far. On the other hand, they have 1-2-4 with a goal difference of 6:11 so far on the road. Otherwise, they have a long list of doubtful players. Anyway, even with full squad, they will have trouble in this game.
All in all, this should be Home win with Odd 1.66. Also, low scoring is suggested. For example, Under 2.5 with odd 1.66. Anyway, I expect a slight advantage on the hosts. So, Home win.


----------



## Writer (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, my pick is missed. I have chosen this match with the intention. The whole world saw this encounter and probably decided on Home Wim. However, this is a typical public bet. It is also an example that such matches should be avoided.


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 2, 2018)

Writer said:


> Yes, my pick is missed. I have chosen this match with the intention. The whole world saw this encounter and probably decided on Home Wim. However, this is a typical public bet. It is also an example that such matches should be avoided.



This shows that public plays are not always a good bet


----------



## Writer (Dec 2, 2018)

Classic tricky match.


----------

